# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotografi ne Bardh e Zi nga Antaret F/Sh.:)

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Me duket  e arsyeshme hapja e kesaj teme per fotografi bardh e zi,pra kush ka deshir le te poston fotografit e mara nga ju.
Filloj e para me dy fot te mara kohen e fundit nga une.*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.



----------


## Reiart

A mund ta them nje fjale? Pastaj moderatoret le ta fshijne postimin.
Te lumet Xhenet se i kap temat aty ku duhet. Por do ti lutesha postuesve te mevonshem qe te postojne foto qe barazohen me ato me siper. Te jene paka shume ne   formatin e tyre per te ruajtur efektin e rregullt viziv dhe me kryesorja te mos e bejne temen cic-mic me llafe dhe like. Nese dikush e shikon qe duhet te thote dicka le te jete konstruktive ne dobi te temes dhe fotografise ne teresi. Gjithashtu edhe postimet te behen nje foto per cdo post sic e ka nisur Xhenet. Shpresoj ne mirekuptimin tuaj.

ps. Xhenet ne cfare formati jane fotot?

Harrova te bej komplimentat e mia. Pune te bukura.

----------


## Reiart

[/url]
IN A WINTER SNOWY DAY by Saimir.Kumi

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Falenderit Saimir,edhe tuat jan magnifique!
*

----------


## Reiart



----------


## Xhenet.M.S.



----------


## Arvima

Bravo Xhenet , urime per temen  :buzeqeshje: 

Shume foto te bukura keni sjell! A na lejohet edhe ne si amator qe jemi me vendos ndonje foto jo kaq profesionale  :buzeqeshje: 

Po e provoj nje ....

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mendjen per te shetitur e paskeni pasur te gjithe.  :shkelje syri:  Prisni nje here...

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK

me bejne syte mua apo te gishtat ne 2 spots ke nje si ngjyre pjeper te lehte?





>

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*E sakt PINK,doja te ruaja ngjyren origijnale te gurit ne unaze po nuk ja arita si duhet.
*

----------


## Reiart

..........NJI GUR NE DORE.....


RETIRED PLAYERS by Saimir.Kumi

----------


## Reiart

MULTIPLY by Saimir.Kumi

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sa  e bukur ajo MULTIPLY!

----------


## Arvima

> *E sakt PINK,doja te ruaja ngjyren origijnale te gurit ne unaze po nuk ja arita si duhet.
> *


Xhenet e provova dhe une nje keshtu , se di sa ja kam arritur ....  :me dylbi:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

1, 2 , 3 ...prova :P



Heelpppppppppppp moderator, s'del gjë  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> 1, 2 , 3 ...prova :P


.............

----------


## ☆Angie☆

waaaa si e vodhe kshu? :/

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> waaaa si e vodhe kshu? :/


Pi duhan ti ate bej  :buzeqeshje: 
vec jo shume se te ben dem  :buzeqeshje:

----------

